# Vote for the best interpret of these religious songs if you feel like it



## BBSVK

Some singing contests in the opera forum on religious songs, because Christmass is coming. Still open for voting.









First Xmas Contest: Schubert's Ave Maria...


Two opera singers and someone who to me sounded like an opera singer. Schubert: Ave Maria, D. 839 (Arr. Gamley) · Luciano Pavarotti · National Philharmonic Orchestra · Kurt Herbert Adler By Franz Schubert (1797-1828) Recorded Jan. 17, 1951. New York. with Norman Leyden Orchestra. Ave...




www.talkclassical.com













O Holy NIght CONTEST. Leontyne Price, Luciano Pavarotti...


We had Bjorling last year and he beat Sutherland O Holy Night - Leontyne Price O Holy Night ~ Luciano Pavarotti (English/French The official video for “O Holy Night / Cantique de Noël (Minuit Chrétiens) from Jonas Kaufmann’s extended double album “It’s Christmas!”




www.talkclassical.com













Single Round: Spiritual. They crucified my Lord. Jessye...


See if you can choose. I can't. So different. So powerful. You can vote for both like I had to. The low note is a D below middle C in Marian Anderson's song. Jessye Norman sings "Calvary/They Crucified My Lord" at Carnegie Hall Marian Anderson*They crucified my Lord* USS George Washington...




www.talkclassical.com


----------

